# Who's the guy who applies vaseline to fighters faces?



## Poseidon72 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hey guys, just wondering if anyone knew the name of the guy who applies the vaseline to the fighters at the UFC, who employs him and why the corners aren't allowed to do it?


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

He's from the Nevada State Gaming Commision. He is there as a neutural party (So the team's cutman doesn't do anything else.). The Vaseline, I believe is to lower chances of bleeding? Don't hold that to me though.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Cochise said:


> He's from the Nevada State Gaming Commision. He is there as a neutural party (So the team's cutman doesn't do anything else.). The Vaseline, I believe is to lower chances of bleeding? Don't hold that to me though.


Yes, the vasoline is there to help the glove slide on the skin instead of pulling the flesh and causing cuts. 

I don't know his name though. Sorry about that.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I would say the reason why they dont let the corners do it is to avoid something other than Vaseline being used? IDK seems odd in a way.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

So people can't cheat and make themselves slippery or something

It's used to prevent cuts (as Chrisl explained) and I guess they want to make sure it is only used for that reason


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Don't the cutmen normally apply it? I seem to remember Edward James Olmos and Sugar Ray Leonard gobbing it on the fighters before the enter the ring, with the ref pointing out where there's too much/too little.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

slapshot said:


> I would say the reason why they dont let the corners do it is to avoid something other than Vaseline being used? IDK seems odd in a way.


I've seen a few times in the past where the corners have put on TONS of vaseline, to the point where the ref had to tell them to wipe a bunch off. We're talking half of a tub of vaseline, with huge blobs still on the guy's face.


----------



## ManchaBJJ (Jul 7, 2008)

His nickname is stitch but I don't know his real name.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

ManchaBJJ said:


> His nickname is stitch but I don't know his real name.


Jacob Duran is 'stitch'; I'm not sure what Cut Man Sugar Ray Leonard's real name is.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

stitch is in the game to thats pretty cool


----------

